# Dual Sub setup



## Dugar (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Onkyo TX nr1010 and just ran the Audyssey MultEQ XT32: Auto Setup set up for 5.2 surround. The on screen message says to lower the dbs by 4.5 when 2 subs are used. Question is why. Also can I set the level at the beginning of the set up to 70.5 instead of 75.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have it and it is not that worth it, my set up is Arc, rear Play:5s, dual subs. I have also tested it in 3 other rooms with Arc, Sub and rear Showbox Ones.


----------

